# PICAXE v/s PIC



## aliteroid (Abr 30, 2007)

Saludos a todos, estoy interesado en aprender sobre micros frente a mi tengo a los conocidos pic´s y por otra parte a los picaxe
 ¿existen grandes diferencias? 
¿es muy dificil aprender assembler?
¿que limitaciones tienen los picaxe?
¿por donde empiezo?

recurro a ustedes para aclarar estas dudas para iniciarme rapidamente
gracias


----------



## Perromuerto (Abr 30, 2007)

Vete mejor con los picaxe. Una vez que tengas experiencia
y quieras hacerlo todo por tu cuenta, escoge entonces
un microcontrolador  para trabajar directamente sobre el. 
Si empiezas con algo muy crudo, te puedes desanimar.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Abr 30, 2007)

Si ya tienes los PICs, comienza con ellos. A mi se me han hecho muy sencillos de programar , incluso en asembler.

Los PICs tienen la ligera ventaja de que hay mas literatura y webpages sobre ellos.

A final de cuentas lo importante es para que los vas a utilizar.


----------



## pic-man (Abr 30, 2007)

Disculpen mi ignorancia pero tengo una duda, qué diferencia hay entre un pic y un picaxe? los picaxe no son pics?


----------



## Perromuerto (May 1, 2007)

Los sistemas basados en computadoras, y los microcontroladores
los son, tienen dos lados: el hardware que es lo físico, lo que
puedes patear; y el software que es la programación. Por tener
dos aspectos, hayh por lo menos dos lados en los que se puede
fallar. Los PICAXE te dan el hardware casi resuelto y puedes
entonces dedicarte a programar. Con un micro tienes que hacer
tu propio hardware. Aunque también puedes comprar tarjetas 
baratas ya soldadas con el micro de tu gusto:
http://www.olimex.com
Los pic de la serie 16 que son tan populares entre los aficionados,
lo son debido a los libros de Mandado:
http://www.agapea.com/MICROCONTROLADORES-PIC-Sistema-integrado-para-el-autoaprendizaje-n670952i.htm
Si quieres meterte con PIC, te recomiendo la serie 18F para arriba.
Los PIC pequeños tienen una arquitectura engorrosa, y son erráticos
cuando se trata de programar la memoria FLASH.
Son mucho mejores los AVR, que tienen todas las herramientas
de programación gratuitas. Este es el sitio de los aficionados:
http://www.avrfreaks.org
Es muy importante saber leer ingles técnico, por que si no la 
literatura disponible se estrecha demasiado.

Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Jul 28, 2009)

los picaxe son pics a los que se les graba un bootloader para que sea mas sencilla su programacion.
Los picaxe se programan en basic con el programa que la empresa ofrece.
Yo intente prgogramar un picaxe, no pude por que era un pic vacio. Ahora programo pics y veo a los picaxe como algo poco útil, puedo hacer mucha mas cosas con ellos.
Si solo vas a hacer juegos de luces, algun robot los picaxe te van a venir bien, pero cuando quieras hacer algo mas complejo vas a tener que usar un pic.
Los pics los podes programar en ensamblador, C, basic microbasic, etc.
usan otro tipo de grabadores como los JDM u otros que pueden ser por puerto serie paralelo o usb.

si me viera mi profesora de lengua me mata por repetir tantas veces pic pero es que asi no hay confusiones.

saludos


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 11, 2010)

Hola yo tambien quiero programar pic, no se bien que es lo que me conviene, si pic, picaxe o motorola.   la verad hice varios trabajos con micros motorola, de la familia hc908, pero mi problemaa comenzo cuando quise utilizar conexiones USB, no hay tantos micros motorola que manejen usb, aparte hay muy poca informacion sobre los motorola, el tema es que no se por dodne empezar, y yo no se que lenguaje me conviene mas trabajar, actualmetne programo con assembler, no si hay alguna familia en especial de pic para estudiar o hay varias, me conformo con poder comunicarme con una pc por el puerto USB, para lo demas no tengo problema podria utilizar motorola.  
por otro lado en la pc voy a utilizar visual estudio 2010 para hacer programas asi s comuniquen con el micro, pero eso ya sera otra consulta jejej...    gracias desde ya a todos.


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 11, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:


> Hola yo tambien quiero programar pic, no se bien que es lo que me conviene, si pic, picaxe o motorola.   la verad hice varios trabajos con micros motorola, de la familia hc908, pero mi problemaa comenzo cuando quise utilizar conexiones USB, no hay tantos micros motorola que manejen usb, aparte hay muy poca informacion sobre los motorola, el tema es que no se por dodne empezar, y yo no se que lenguaje me conviene mas trabajar, actualmetne programo con assembler, no si hay alguna familia en especial de pic para estudiar o hay varias, me conformo con poder comunicarme con una pc por el puerto USB, para lo demas no tengo problema podria utilizar motorola.
> por otro lado en la pc voy a utilizar visual estudio 2010 para hacer programas asi s comuniquen con el micro, pero eso ya sera otra consulta jejej...    gracias desde ya a todos.



Puedes usar un adaptador RS232-USB; del lado del RS232 el motorola y del USB la PC... estos adaptadores crean un puerto virtual RS232 en la PC, así que desde el visual lo puedes controlar por medio del control SerialPort.

Otra, mira este link Control de dispositivos a través del módulo USB del PIC18F2550 en lenguaje C y actualmente trabajan la interfaz de la PC en C#, no te sugiero incursionar en assembler + USB (complicado de entender), además el assembler de los PIC es distinto.

saludos


----------

